# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Connection question

## hscheie

Does the printer need to keep the wifi connection while printing? If it does what happens if the connection drops while printing? can you reconnect and pick up where it stopped. Is it possible to print with just the USB connection and access the store?

----------


## NewMatter

Hi, No, the printer does not need to keep the wifi connection. Once the file is sent to the MOD-t, and once you press the flashing front panel button, it will begin printing. The Wi-fi is only needed if you want to continue to monitor the print progress and status in the New Matter Store. The design is stored in the MOD-t's memory and will be printing from that. 

Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to print from the New Matter Store via USB. It can only access the New Matter Store via Wi-Fi.

----------


## angellina

Wow.......thnx.........!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

